# اقوى دورة لميكانيكا سيارات اكثر من 60 محاضرة مرئية باللغة العربية



## hammo_beeh (26 فبراير 2017)

*
اقوى دورة لميكانيكا سيارات اكثر من 60 محاضرة مرئية باللغة العربية لشرح كل ما يخص ميكانيكا السيارات 


Micanica.Car.part1

Micanica.Car.part2

Micanica.Car.part3

Micanica.Car.part4

Micanica.Car.part5

Micanica.Car.part6

Micanica.Car.part7

Micanica.Car.part8

Micanica.Car.part9

Micanica.Car.part10


:57::57::57::57:


*​


----------



## dragon_xp (7 مارس 2017)

*دورة عملاقة*

الدورة حجمها كبير جداً ما شاء الله مفيش نبذة صغيرة عنها لو سمحت او سكرين شوت.


----------



## طاهر الجزائري (20 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الاكوع (28 مارس 2017)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## جبوره (22 نوفمبر 2017)

نزلت part 1 بس ما يفتح معي


----------



## hussainmossa (7 يناير 2018)

الروابط


----------



## sherif2m mostafa (20 مايو 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

